# Goodbye to Frankie, my knitting companion



## BarbaraL (Aug 23, 2011)

I lost my precious Frankie last week after about 4 weeks of respiratory problems. We were together for 19 years and he was a peculiar guy who was scared of everyone except me. Because of that I protected him and accommodated him and developed quite a bunch of routines and rapport. Since my other 4 cats are only 10 months old and the feral mom surprised me by having them in my closet!!!, the intimacy is yet to develop and there is a hole in my heart which Frankie used to fill. I know you all understand, being the sensitive souls you are. Thank you all for your ongoing contributions to my knitting, and to my soul! Your willingness to help each other, and your kindness is warmly received and treasured.


----------



## Triviv (Mar 7, 2011)

So sorry to hear about your loss. Those little guys sure can work their way into our hearts! It's wonderful that you had as long as you did with him, and I'm sure he was very glad you were his human. Keep your heart open to the next special relationship...


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

So sorry to hear of your loss. Frankie is now pain-fre and breathing well after crossing the rainbow bridge.

My heart goes out to you as we lost two beloved pets this year. It never gets easier, but the good memories soon crowd out the sorrow.

Hope your new kittens soon fill your heart and home with love.

Connie


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Sorry to hear of your loss. I am sure that in time the memories will give you a happy smile...


----------



## gmasiddy (Dec 22, 2011)

That is so sad. I still remember Ashley, my first and smartest one. It takes special fortitude to open oneself up again to the inevitable heartache of losing a loved one, but we get so much from loving.


----------



## Lilysmom567 (Nov 8, 2011)

Sorry for your loss Barbara. Our pets are a deep part of our heart and soul, and add so much joy to our lives.


----------



## Purlie Girl (May 5, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss of Frankie. Pets offer such a simple, easy, and unconditinal love that is't hard not to have a bit of our heart go with them when they depart us. 

I'll bet he is resting comfortably and thinking of you in that eternal lap in the great beyond.

With my condolences,

Purlie Girl


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Yes, we know about the hole in the heart, the shape our pet used to fill. 
You gave him the life of love and care he needed, and that is always good to remember. When the sorrow goes a little, you will be able to remember good and funny things about him.
I still miss my Merry, but it's not so painful any more. I do remember her cheeky 'grin' and it makes me smile.
You'll get there, with the help of your other furry little friends!


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

So sorry to hear of your loss, ((hugs))


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

so sorry the loss of a special friend is a hurting thing but your friend is playing with the others at Rainbow Bridge
Hugs Glenda


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

I am sorry for your loss. What wonderful, full life he had with you! A lucky kitty. It will get better in time, but the hole will always be there.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

So sorry for your loss,hope Frankie has gone to anice place where there are plenty of mice to chase.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

I'm sorry about your little cat. Mine is sitting beside me watching the screen intently. Perhaps she's sending kind thoughts to you too.


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

So sorry...


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

inishowen said:


> I'm sorry about your little cat. Mine is sitting beside me watching the screen intently. Perhaps she's sending kind thoughts to you too.


That was a sweet post and made me smile!


----------



## kareo (Apr 24, 2011)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

So sorry to hear about Frankie. I believe there is a special heaven for our beloved pets. When we had to get our dog Jess put down, my husband said he cried more over her than any of his relations. I now have Tess, she is such a comfort after I lost my husband. Your kittens will soon be your best mates too. Merry Christmas from rujam. p.s. I'll be walking along the beach tomorrow with Tess and she'll be playing with her new ball


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

So very sorry to hear of your loss, Barbara. I know Frankie is now living across the rainbow bridge, in the light, happy and free of all his problems. May your new kittens eventually become the blessing that Frankie was to you.
Hugs,
dragondrummer aka Carol


----------



## GQR999 (Aug 13, 2011)

My sympathy to you on the loss of Frankie... I have had many cats but Anna was the only one I really considered my crocheting cat, and I grieved deeply when she passed... now I finally have another crocheting cat, and I hope one of your kittens develops into a knitting cat for you. You gave Frankie a great life and I hope you can take some comfort in that. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

I know what it is like to lose a much loved pet and part of your life, each of our little furry friends brings their own love . I feel terribly for your loss.


----------



## gladyscat (Jun 6, 2011)

I really understand, Barbara, and share your sorrow. I had to have my Oreo put to sleep last Friday after 22 years of having him in my life. I am still looking for him around the house until I remember he is gone. I found a wonderful vet who came to my house and let me hold Oreo until he was gone. I just couldn't have him feeling like he had been abandoned at the end of his life. He is my Avatar here.


----------



## azmoonbugs (Dec 2, 2011)

I am sorry for your loss. It is hard to lose a companion and fellow knitting enthusiast.


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

sorry for your loss it's hard.


----------



## SailorRae (Feb 7, 2011)

sorry for your loss.....


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

So sorry about your loss.


----------



## Rayona Hobbs (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm so very sad for you. A good knitting partner is a lovely way to spend some quality time together. 

Thank you for taking in a feral. I've had great luck getting them to "come around". They just need a little more time and patience. Love does make it happen.

My condolences to you. The pain lessens but that hole is very deep and will take quite some time to heal. You are not alone in your grief and we truly understand. Hugs and more hugs,
Rayona


----------



## Sylvia Strawbridge (Dec 14, 2011)

Barbara, I am so sorry for your loss. It is one of the most painful things we must experience when we share our lives with these guys. Frankie trusted you and you gave him a good life and, soon, the grief will turn into wonderful memories of your time together. Atticus the Catticus, Abigail, the Sister Kitty, and Elsie, the Itty Bitty Kitty send purrrs your way.


----------



## jackki (Dec 21, 2011)

Barbara, sorry to hear of your loss. I have a ferel cat, Noodles, who is scared of everyone, unless we are sat down and then she will happily sat on our knees for hours and interfer with my knitting! Yet Frankie will have given you unconditional love and will now be pain free. I am sure that your new cats will bring you much love and joy and your memories of Frankie will be good ones. God bless you, and God bless Frankie, who is now out of pain. x


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

Oh, dear...you know how tearfully sorry we all are.


----------



## longislandkitty (May 9, 2011)

Words can not discribe the loss of a pet, be glad for the unconditional love they give to us..


----------



## sock knitter (Nov 28, 2011)

My heart breaks when I hear of the loss of a dear pet.
they are there or near by when you want or need them.May the memories you two have made together be of great comfort 
to you
















My heart breaks every time I hear of loss of a dear pet.
They are always there or near by when you want or need them to be. May you find comfort in all the great memories that you and your special friend have made. In the mean time let the new little guys and gals make you smile and warm your heart, they won't ever completely fill the hole in your heart but they to can be there for you, maybe not the same but it will help. Rainbows and love to you Frankie.


----------



## Retiredinpa (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm so, so sorry. Take care and know that Frankie is watching from above.


----------



## dkay19 (Oct 9, 2011)

I AM SO SORRY. I LOST MY CHLOE 2 1/2 YEARS AGO I NOW HAVE LUCY. MY COUSIN WENT TO THE ANIMAL SHELTER AND GOT HER FOR MY. THEY ARE LIKE OUR KIDS


----------



## sock knitter (Nov 28, 2011)

oh my goodness I lost part of my post and when I sent it I found that it showed up, kinda new at the computer. Any way It will "come out in the wash" I am guess. Could have worse problems I think.


----------



## sophie11 (Nov 22, 2011)

A sad story. My grandaughter (age 5) had a very small dog that she loved dearly. The dog died very suddenly and she was heartbroken. She told her mother she was going to climb a big tree, then a higher limb, then get on a hot air baloon and go to Heaven and when God wasn't looking she would grab Gigi and bring her home. Brought tears to my eyes.


----------



## JC18 (Dec 11, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear about your cat and longtime companion. It does hurt to lose animal family. Have you heard the story about the Rainbow Bridge, where animals are restored to health and are waiting for their owners? I keep it in mind as I remember pets I've lost.


----------



## Joan Thelma (Nov 18, 2011)

Barbara - I am so sorry for the heartbreak of losing your special pet,Frankie. I fully understand the pain and sorrow you feel right now as I've been thru this - twice.

I lost my first cat, Cuddles, to Fatty Liver Syndrome when she refused to eat. I held her in my arms with tears rolling down while the Vet gave her the shot that released her from the pain she was in. She is buried in my backyard where I keep flowers on her grave. I swore I would never go thru this pain again and vowed never to have another pet. Cuddles was 15 years old when she passed.

Three months later, I just hated coming home to an empty house and adopted an 8 year old Himalayan who needed a quiet and loving home. This is when "Mora" came into my life. She was so beautiful, loving and quite the "Lady", and the love we shared was endless. "Mora" passed away at the age of 20 due to kidney failure and her hind legs no longer could support her. I also held her in my arms kissing her when she passed on. She is buried outside right under my bedroom window as she always wanted to be near me when she was alive.

A friend of mine suggested I go to the Petfinder site as I knew from experience I did not want to live without another cat in my life - but she also had to be "special" like Cuddles & Mora were. Himalayan adult cats are not that readily available so I went on Petfinders and found "Cecilia" - a 4 year old Female Himalayan that was originally born in Ketucky and living in a no kill shelter 150 miles away from my home. I drove to pick her up after I had been "approved" and brought her home. That was 14 months ago and she is now the joy in my life. Her personality is part Cuddles, part Mora and part Cecilia!!!!

I only wish an animal's life could be longer than what it is as I'm sure all the other animal lovers on here feel the same way.


----------



## sharyna (Oct 13, 2011)

so sorry for your loss. those little pets of ours become like our children and we feel the loss when they go to that rainbow in the sky


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

Very sorry for your loss. I sympathize completely, I lost my buddy, Trent, in Sept.


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

Think of your happy memories. It is hard to lose a special pet. This site is great....

http://rainbowsbridge.com/


----------



## uncrn65 (Mar 29, 2011)

BarbaraL said:


> I lost my precious Frankie last week after about 4 weeks of respiratory problems. We were together for 19 years and he was a peculiar guy who was scared of everyone except me. Because of that I protected him and accommodated him and developed quite a bunch of routines and rapport. Since my other 4 cats are only 10 months old and the feral mom surprised me by having them in my closet!!!, the intimacy is yet to develop and there is a hole in my heart which Frankie used to fill. I know you all understand, being the sensitive souls you are. Thank you all for your ongoing contributions to my knitting, and to my soul! Your willingness to help each other, and your kindness is warmly received and treasured.


I understand just how you feel....we have two "fur babies" and they are our hearts. When I think of a future without one of them my heart aches. You and the other fine folks on KP show how the world should be....supportive, helpful and friendly....all traits that make this a better place. If only all peoples and nations could see what power a positive attitude can do. Merry Christmas,Happy Holiday, or what ever seasons greeting you prefer,I wish you Peace, Good fortune, and Health.


----------



## tdw7of9 (Jun 9, 2011)

So very sorry to hear of your loss. My Taz left us almost nine years ago, and I still miss that little guy, esp this time of the year.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Obviously you took good care of and loved Frankie, because he lived so long! There will always be a special place for him, but lavishing your love on the new ones will not take anything away from Frankie. They need you too!


----------



## Jillobeach (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss. Pets are a part of our lives, I know what that loss means. Frankie really is still with you in spirit.


----------



## Cindylu (Nov 6, 2011)

Barbara so sorry about the loss of your faithful companion . It is hard to lose any part of our family . Love those little kittens , they are always so cute!!


----------



## TerryKnits (Sep 17, 2011)

I am so, so sorry about your loss and know how you feel. I lost my cat, Xena, over the summer to cancer. We had a special bond, and my heart aches every time I think of her. I will pray and ask her to watch over your Frankie in Heaven. May God bless you and ease some of your pain.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

BarbaraL said:


> I lost my precious Frankie last week after about 4 weeks of respiratory problems. We were together for 19 years and he was a peculiar guy who was scared of everyone except me. Because of that I protected him and accommodated him and developed quite a bunch of routines and rapport. Since my other 4 cats are only 10 months old and the feral mom surprised me by having them in my closet!!!, the intimacy is yet to develop and there is a hole in my heart which Frankie used to fill. I know you all understand, being the sensitive souls you are. Thank you all for your ongoing contributions to my knitting, and to my soul! Your willingness to help each other, and your kindness is warmly received and treasured.


My deepest condolences on your loss. No one will ever replace Frankie - I know just how you feel, having gone through the same thing several months ago. Your kind heart will be rewarded, though, I feel sure of it, as your other cats grow closer to you.


----------



## Knitpurple (Oct 23, 2011)

Sorry for your loss pets are very special friendsand unconditional love


----------



## ChatChewSew (Aug 9, 2011)

Sending you a virtual hug and my most healing thoughts.


----------



## Tanglewoodfarm (Nov 22, 2011)

I know how you must feel right now. It is always hard to let the old ones go because they have been with you through thick and thin.


----------



## BarbaraL (Aug 23, 2011)

Thank you to all the beautiful beings for your comments ... helping me memorialize Frankie, my long time feline companion. You all helped so much to remind me I am not alone in honoring the deep sentiments and mystery of the incredible bond we share with other species. I am so grateful to this group who share so much more than knitting, and also my knitting has not only improved by at least 50%, I've also come to love the mechanics of it, not just the textile and design part of it like I used to. Very nurturing interactions have helped me restore my love and appreciation of sharing the human experience!
Namaste and Aloha!


----------



## maidinkent (Jul 17, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. I do hope the young ones soon help to fill the gap. Terrible to lose a pet especially at this time of year. Really feel for you so loads of hugs winging their way to you xxx


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

I truly know how you feel. I lost my Sam 10 years ago and still miss him. I've had cats on and off all my life, but there was just something special about him. Maybe he and Frankie will meet in kitty heaven and find some yarn balls to play with. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## sandyann (Jul 5, 2011)

So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## ikeeptrying (Oct 13, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. Our beloved little friends have of way of still being with us in our hearts even after their physical presence is gone.


----------



## Tammy289 (Nov 22, 2011)

Barbara, I'm so sorry for you. I had the same experience with a kitten that was abandoned and adopted me. He was afraid of everything but soon bonded to me. He died too soon; he was only 6 and I miss him greatly. I know I gave him an increadibly good, safe life and he told me he appreciated it by the way he followed me around inside and outside and would make a friendly "girgle" when he saw me.


----------



## Pattyhayw (May 29, 2011)

So sorry for your loss, Barbara. May you find comfort in your beautiful memories. Pets are so important in our lives. I have loved and lost and feel your pain.


----------



## Irishgirl (Sep 25, 2011)

I lost my Clancy 3 years ago this month and I still cry over him. Can't get myself to get another one at my age as I feel it would out live me and then what? Sorry about your Frankie as they truly are a part of you. Jan


----------



## pocono.carol (Nov 30, 2011)

My dear Barbara, Frankie is only physically parted from you. He will remain attached to your heart forever. When a piece of crumbled paper moves on the floor for no reason, he is saying hello. When knitting in the quiet of evening and you feel a little breeze on our cheek, he is brushing up against you. There will be so many little way he will be saying hello to you. 

I feel your sorrow and am sending you many hugs.


----------



## ChatChewSew (Aug 9, 2011)

Irishgirl said:


> I lost my Clancy 3 years ago this month and I still cry over him. Can't get myself to get another one at my age as I feel it would out live me and then what? Sorry about your Frankie as they truly are a part of you. Jan


There are some fabulous senior felines available at no-kill shelters and on petfinder.com which sound like they might be a wonderful solution for you!


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

Three years ago, we lost my son. My daughter-in-law and granddaughter join me in the great memories of him... and we celebrate his life by speaking of him often. About a month ago, one of our dogs was hit by a car and we also grieve for him. Freddie was like a little kid... and we celebrate "his life" also... Don't ever let the memories fade.... Remember the wonderful times, whether you lose a family member... or a four legged special part of your family!


----------



## Bean (Jul 4, 2011)

So very sorry to hear about Frankie. I too have 2 knitting companions that share everything I knit. I know that in time you will have a love in your heart for those other furry friends that are with you, however, I do know that Frankie will always be with you.........
Blessings


----------



## Bean (Jul 4, 2011)

Oh I agree!!! Don't let your age stop you for all the love you can give one of those senior cats who may give you years of love and pleasure. You sound like a loving caring woman and some wonderful cat is waiting to receive your love!
Blessings........


----------



## Grimya (Oct 26, 2011)

I too am sorry to hear of your cats passing. They are part of our family and their passing can be so traumatic. Those of us that have fur babies have our own closeness to them. 2010 was a bad year for me. I lost both my parents and broke my arm. My lap cat Smokey slept with me every night on the easy chair while I was healing. One month after I was done with physical therapy he had a stroke and I had to put him to sleep the next day. I feel that he was with me giving me comfort in my time of need and then he was gone. I still have 3 girls but they aren't the lap cat that he was. Even so, they are precious to me.


----------



## SueSch (Mar 18, 2011)

I wish you peaceful and happy memories of Frankie -- they do become so much part of us don't they ?


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

My condolences to you' Our pets are our children. I can understand your pain. We has two of our furbabies (dogs) pass away on us last year. One in February and one in Septmeber. I still miss them.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

BarbaraL said:


> I lost my precious Frankie last week after about 4 weeks of respiratory problems. We were together for 19 years and he was a peculiar guy who was scared of everyone except me. Because of that I protected him and accommodated him and developed quite a bunch of routines and rapport. Since my other 4 cats are only 10 months old and the feral mom surprised me by having them in my closet!!!, the intimacy is yet to develop and there is a hole in my heart which Frankie used to fill. I know you all understand, being the sensitive souls you are. Thank you all for your ongoing contributions to my knitting, and to my soul! Your willingness to help each other, and your kindness is warmly received and treasured.


I am Soo sorry for you. I LOVE all cats and have one like your Frankie now. She's afraid of everyone and everything and keeps my lap warm (whether I'm cold or not) when I knit. She has a special place on the left corner of my bed next to my pillow and purrs me to sleep every night. I DO understand about the hole in your heart. I've lost good friends over the years too like your Frankie. I've never been without a cat. My sister has a plaque that says "Home is where the cat is." I agree. God meant for us to love and care for these "babies" as I call them. They are a source of comfort and love in our later years when our own babies have flown the coup and often are far from the nest! Please be comforted in knowing that there are others to share your grief and take the burden off you. Keep knitting. It's good therapy.
Donna Close


----------



## crazyquiltmom (Feb 28, 2011)

I am sorry to hear about your loss. We also lost 2 purr pals this year, & it is never easy. Take care, please.


----------



## Woolyarn (Oct 19, 2011)

Your BELOVED FRANKIE, will always hold a large piece of your heart & soul....he is "in safe keeping" & he truely wants you to enjoy your Christmas....still hurting after our Maggie was put to rest almost 4 years ago....{{{hugs}}}


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Joan Thelma said:


> Barbara - I am so sorry for the heartbreak of losing your special pet,Frankie. I fully understand the pain and sorrow you feel right now as I've been thru this - twice.
> 
> I lost my first cat, Cuddles, to Fatty Liver Syndrome when she refused to eat. I held her in my arms with tears rolling down while the Vet gave her the shot that released her from the pain she was in. She is buried in my backyard where I keep flowers on her grave. I swore I would never go thru this pain again and vowed never to have another pet. Cuddles was 15 years old when she passed.
> 
> ...


What a wonderful story of love! MY sister who has 6 cats and 2 dogs said exactly the same thing when she had to have her third dog put down for congestive heart failure. "They just don't live long enough!". Was what she said through her tears. She has 16 acres of wooded land that her kitties roam and play in every day. BUT they MUST come in at night for safety and her peace of mind. She sleeps weighted down by 6 kitties on her bed. She couldn't roll over if she tried. It's like being sewn in. Very cozy and comforting for someone who lives alone.


----------



## Hosta Hill (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh, Barbara, my heart aches for you! I'm so sorry to hear about your wonderful Frankie. You can never replace him but I pray you find another that you develop a special bond with. May you have a wonderfully blessed Christmas in spite of your loss. 
Pam


----------



## SDKATE57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Barbara. I'm so very sorry about Frankie. We've had to go through that walk together with my friend and ally Chipper, a bagel, who had been with us for 10 years...it stinks. Something that they don't tell you when you have a pet as a baby. They steal your heart strings, wiggle into your soul...then you are theirs forever .... FOREVER. May you never forget the best of times with him, and the worst of times dim. He is in Rainbow Bridge Heaven waiting for you I am sure.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

What a kind and loving group we are!! I wept as I read all the stories of love and loss shared here. Barbara, know that you are in good company and we all feel your pain and delight in our own memories of our own fur babies who have passed on.


----------



## Patr (Jul 30, 2011)

So sorry to hear about your loss. My two are getting on 15 and 12 and the older one has already had a brush with cancer, the baby has arthritis but still makes it up and down stairs to find the comfiest place. Your little ones with find a way to fill the hole in your life


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. Having just lost one of our precious little dogs 2 weeks ago, I totally understand how you are feeling. Our little ones are so special to us and when they leave us, there's such a big hole left in our hearts. When our new little puppy entered our lives just 2 days later, it helped to fill that void that Emmie left, even though she could never be replaced, of course. I'm not saying run out and get another little one to love... we certainly didn't go searching for Ginger, she just happened to come to us.... and everyone has their own way of grieving. Sorry... did mean to go on and on.... my point is, BIG HUGS to you and when you feel like crying, then do it. Tears do help.


----------



## RED2nd (Nov 5, 2011)

Some cats are truly special, and develop a special bond with us. Trust that he's grateful for the many happy years you gave him. I'm sure you'll find echoes of him in one of the kittens soon...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm so sorry... and yes I do understand. I had a ranch cat for so many years.. We still miss her terribly...


----------



## bluejay (Jul 29, 2011)

My deepest sympathy. It's so difficult to deal with the loss, especially this time of year when people around you are so cheerful. I came home from work on Wednesday to find my 38 year old parrot, who I raised from 4 months old, on the floor of his cage. He lived long enough only to get to the emergency vets office. Hard to look at the places at home you always saw them and now see only an empty space. You have lots of support here at KP, seems many of us are great pet lovers.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It's so difficult to lose one of your critters. They definitely leave footprints on your heart.

Hazel


----------



## yankeecatlady (Jun 3, 2011)

My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

gladyscat said:


> I really understand, Barbara, and share your sorrow. I had to have my Oreo put to sleep last Friday after 22 years of having him in my life. I am still looking for him around the house until I remember he is gone. I found a wonderful vet who came to my house and let me hold Oreo until he was gone. I just couldn't have him feeling like he had been abandoned at the end of his life. He is my Avatar here.


I am sorry for your loss of beloved Oreo--( what a cute name!) I am touched by your final moments holding him while he passed. I am sure that was a great comfort to him. You are a very sweet lady and I am sure that was really hard. Hugs to you! Our kitties are all playing together-- well, mine is probably hiding because she was afraid of everything!


----------



## Northernrobin (Dec 12, 2011)

Barbara, each cat has their own individual personality..there will never be another Frankie...sorry for the loss and the hole in your heart...I have lost a number of pets..and moved on..but...each one has been unique..and some I really miss a lot still. May the hole in your heart find a new love when the time is right....


----------



## Joan Thelma (Nov 18, 2011)

I was in my early 60s when I adopted "Mora" and had the same worries. I made up a "Will" that was kept in her case folder at the Vet's Office giving Custody of Mora to my Vet in the event of my death while "Mora" was still alive. My Vet knew how attached I was to her and the quiet home she had and she would have been responsible for finding another home and person to provide the love and care that I had always given her. It gave me peace of mind to know she would always be cared for if I wasn't here.

With "Cecilia", my oldest son who loves cats has agreed to take her (I'm now 75) if I should pass away while she is still alive (she is only 5 years old now).

My advice is to never let "old age" prevent you from sharing your love and life with an animal when you have so much to give to them. There are various ways to protect them even if you are not around to provide for them anymore.


----------



## Carlaallaire (Mar 5, 2011)

Sorry, sweetheart. I know how they wiggle their way into our hearts, and we actually become the pets and they the owners. Mine have me trained perfectly. One meow means let me out, two means my bowl is empty, a head butt means pet me now! We, too, had 5 tiny babies thrust upon us by a feral mother. We lost one because it was simply too small to survive, one went to my nephew to be a seeing eye cat to his own--they look like twins! One simply walked off last spring, but the two we still have are fat, happy and make us smile so often! Embrace these little ones, they can't bring Frankie back, but they will fill your heart with joy.
God bless, hon.


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. I do believe there is a special place in heaven for all pets.


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

sophie11 said:


> A sad story. My grandaughter (age 5) had a very small dog that she loved dearly. The dog died very suddenly and she was heartbroken. She told her mother she was going to climb a big tree, then a higher limb, then get on a hot air baloon and go to Heaven and when God wasn't looking she would grab Gigi and bring her home. Brought tears to my eyes.


Aww, little sweetheart! What a cute story!


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

I am so very sorry for you. We're still reeling from the loss of our Boudica on Halloween night, so I feel your pain. I don't think it ever really goes away. But at least we have the comfort of knowing how much we love our furry family & how much they love us. And I have to believe we'll see them again. God bless you & I hope you still have a happy Christmas!


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

I know how you feel. I lost my Penny after 13 years. She wasn't the most sociable or loving of my four cats - in fact she was absolutely strange - spent the first two years cowering under my bed - but I still feel an emptiness now that she's gone. Sometimes I think I still see her - but she was having a very hard time of it the last year - and the last month or so was hard to watch. I know she's in a better place because although I'm not sure there is a heaven for humans - I know there is a heaven for cats!


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

It's so hard to lose our furry friends! But each new pet makes the hurt a little easier! I still miss Pooster who was our first cat after we were married. We picked him up on the Mexican border, poor thing was in bad shape. Had him for 19 years, too. Since then we've had quite a few cats all of which are/were loved but some of these little creatures burrow deep into the heart!


----------



## Etbit (Jul 23, 2011)

Really sorry to read about Frankie's passing. All his wonderful friends are there on the Rainbow Bridge and he is so very happy. You were and will alwys be his friend.


----------



## KathieMT (Apr 6, 2011)

The only thing that seems to help me when one of my four footed kids passes over the rainbow bridge is to know they will be waiting for me.
Treasure your memories.


----------



## BarbaraL (Aug 23, 2011)

Sorry about your parrot as well. On top of all the loss a pet leaves, the ones that can talk and make talking sounds leave behind the silence. Thank you again to all for your loving comments. I treasure each and every one and feel so much better knowing this is just something we share when we share the human bond with each other.


----------



## Mamajan (Nov 29, 2011)

I am a dog person but have lost so many in old age and know exactly how you will be feeling. As is already said you do think of the happier things but that is a rough path to take before you can.
I still find myself tearful thinking of one of any them and the lovely things =they used to do.They are always in our hearts.
I often dream of one or other of mine and am always calling them as they are running away ,looking for me in the wrong direction,I waken up calling their names


----------



## Pudgypooh (May 31, 2011)

It sounds like Frankie was a very special friend. I am so sorry about your loss.


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Please remember to keep your heart open because you will be so surprised the day that God sends you the special baby that will help fill that whole, even though your love for Frankie willNEVER end nor change... I felt the same way about my beloved Chatsi, she has been waiting for me in heaven now for seven years and I still feel her or smell her, especially when I am asleep.... God bless you and remember that there is that special one waiting specifically for YOU!


----------



## bpj (Oct 14, 2011)

So sorry about the lost of your dear friend. I lost my Angel after 13 years. So my heart goes out to you. Know I will be thinking about you.
Please have a happy holiday and lots of friends to share the day with. 
Moily , my dog has just come in and asked to go out.
So better go.


----------



## sandypants (Oct 7, 2011)

So very sorry to hear about your loss of Frankie. It is so very hard to lose a pet. We have been thur that a few times too. Stay strong.


----------



## skyver77 (May 2, 2011)

so sorry to hear of your loss, its hard when you lose a loved pet, they are like little members of the family.


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

BarbaraL said:


> .. he was a peculiar guy who was scared of everyone except me. Because of that I protected him and accommodated him and developed quite a bunch of routines and rapport. ...


Elysse, Chocolate, and Buster will protect Frankie while he teaches them his routines.


----------



## elfiestouch (Aug 31, 2011)

So sorry to hear about your loss.
We lost our last cat about a year ago at age 17. I swear I can still hear him roaming the house at night. It has been quite some time since he passed, but it still hurts, just thinking about him. Only time and great memories will heal the sorrow.
Have a merry Christmas, and enjoy the remaining kittens.
Elfie


----------



## RavenRose (Nov 18, 2011)

Oh dear Barbara....your Frankie sounds like my Squash...just me and OM are her world....Bast has welcomed him into Summerland where he runs free and wild and no limitations on breathing...look for a little sign,as another sister recently experienced, that he is there in Spirit and always will be....healing thoughts for your hearting heart....


----------



## RavenRose (Nov 18, 2011)

Of course you can...thats his way of saying..."hi MamaElfie"....as though you could forget! smile...


----------



## RavenRose (Nov 18, 2011)

Of course you can...thats his way of saying..."hi MamaElfie"....as though you could forget! smile...


----------



## ktdeluxe (Jan 25, 2011)

I appreciate your loss. It is deep. I lost my Victoria, a grey toy poodle on the 20th after a long illness. She was not in pain so after 6 days in a critical care clinic, we brought her home to die. And she did, with quiet grace. She was 16 1/2 and had a very good life. The joy she brought us all those years will not be forgotten. We are so blessed having pets to share our lives with. Were she still here, she would have wanted me to say Merry Christmas and happy Holidays to all. She's here in my heart sharing it with us!


----------



## mystic31714 (Dec 21, 2011)

so sorry, I know where you are. I lost my 18 year old Maine **** and my 14 year old lab this summer. I have rescued 2 cats in memory of my Maine ****. It helps somewhat. 
the pain will ease eventually, but you will never forget the fun you both had together.


----------



## wijan (Oct 11, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your loss, but you have friends here that understand your grief.......My Smokey is 19 yrs old & one day he to shall pass, but I enjoy every day he is still here with me.


----------



## sandiremedios (Aug 27, 2011)

Warm hugs to you. Happily Frankie is just waiting for you on the rainbow bridge. I hope by now he has met my pets and they are playing happily together, waiting for us. I miss my friends and know the ache you feel right now so well. Be well.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

So sorry to hear this. I lost my Bastian 7 years ago and never got another to take his place.


----------



## taylor-way (Jul 20, 2011)

I am sorry for your hurt today.I wish you many hugs and cuddles over the holiday season.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. No other can replace one of the furbabies that we lose, but they can help us feel better with their purrs and head hugs. They let us know how much they love us.


----------



## susannahp (Nov 7, 2011)

I feel your pain and sorry as I sit here with tears on my cheeks thinking of your loss, our pets are our children , they never complain, are always there for you and give us comfort and love when we are so alone...when they pass on we grieve as we would for a cherished and loved one , their loss if infinte but they have such a special place in our hearts....
warm hugs Susan


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

So sorry to hear about the loss of your cat.


----------



## jane a (Feb 13, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. May you take comfort in the fact that you provided a warm and loving home to him. My cat is 16 and i worry every day might be his last.
Jane


----------



## GDW (Nov 3, 2011)

so very sorry to hear about the hole in your heart. your knitting companion is no doubt still around, and you will know from time to time that they are.


----------



## sbunting (Nov 8, 2011)

As a person who has lost cats and who now has two fairly old Maine **** cats who are loves of my life, I extend my heart felt sympathy. I'm sure Frankie is in heaven if there is one.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Barbara, so sorry for your loss. I know the emptiness you feel. God bless and know that he is at the side of a knitting angel .
Hugs


----------



## GrandmaMoses (Sep 1, 2011)

Do you have any pics of Frankie you can post?


----------



## insanitynz (Mar 14, 2011)

sorry to hear of your loss and there will never be another frankie butt slowly your heart will heal and another little furry thing will take your heart and it will develop a rapport with you differently It is amazing how we change our routine to accommodate them


----------



## sblanch (Sep 27, 2011)

Remember this Pet's Prayer in your time of grief. I am sure that you were the answer to your pet's prayer. God bless you for taking care of him.

A Pet's Prayer by Beth Norman Harris

"Treat me kindly, my beloved master, for no heart in all the world is more grateful for kindness than the loving heart of me.

Do not break my spirit with a stick, for though I should lick your hand between the blows your patience and understanding will more quickly teach me the things would have me do. speak to me often for your voice is the world's sweetest music, as you must know by the fierce swishing of my tail when your footstep falls upon my waiting ear.

When it is cold and wet, please take me inside, for I am now a domesticated animal, no longer used to bitter elements. and I ask no greater glory than the privilege of sittiing at your feet beside the hearth or curled upon your lap.

Though had you no home, I would rather follow you through ice and snow than rest upon the softest pillow in the warmest home in all the land; for you are my god and I am your devoted worshiper.

Keep my pan filled with fresh water, for although I should not reproach you were it dry, I cannot tell you whe I suffer thirst. Feed me clean food, that I may stay well, to play and do your bidding, to walk by your side, and nestle while you knit.

And beloved master, should the great Master see fit to deprive me of my health or sight, do not turn me away from you. rather hold me gently in your arms as skilled hands grant me the merciful boon of eternal rest ___ and I will leave you knowing with the last breath I drew, my fate was ever safest in your hands."


----------



## Winds Free (Apr 20, 2011)

So sorry for your loss Frankie. My Zoe is almost 16, and I dread the day when she is gone. I lost my husband this year, and I think loosing Zoe will be almost as hard.


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

So sorry, and at a time of year that is supposed to be joyful. One of those other little will,in time, fill the loss. Blessings and a happy holiday to you and yours.


----------



## Pansy Blabberfingers (Oct 29, 2011)

So sorry to hear this, especially at Holiday time.


----------



## Pansy Blabberfingers (Oct 29, 2011)

So sorry to hear this, especially at Holiday time. We have an old lady calico kitty, named Phoebe who will be 20 in the spring. She has been in declining health for the last 3 years but is still hanging in and giving our two younger boy kitties their walking papers if the get too fresh with her. We know she is living on borrowed time and just cherish the time we have with her.


----------



## GDW (Nov 3, 2011)

Gosh, I am crying now. Miss my Ruby soo much. 


sblanch said:


> Remember this Pet's Prayer in your time of grief. I am sure that you were the answer to your pet's prayer. God bless you for taking care of him.
> 
> A Pet's Prayer by Beth Norman Harris
> 
> ...


----------



## Mrs. Mac (Feb 10, 2011)

Merry Christmas, BarbaraL. So sad to lose a precious pet. My family criticizes me for taking in strays, but to me they are all valuable, or they would not be alive. We lost our Dubby, a Nibelung cat, on Dec. 1st. Daughter and I decided to keep the bad news from her three kids, 2 in college, one in middle school, because they were taking final exams, and did not the need to grieve during all that stress. As luck would have it, we had a kitten who is growing up to look so much like Dubby, it is uncanny. Then on Dec. 17th, when Lance & Tahnee walked to Dairy Queen they found a tiny little gray fuzzy kitten scrounging for food, so now we have 2 Dubby replacements! I know, I am a sucker for the helpless. They get along with the two lady dogs very well, too.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Mrs. Mac said:


> Merry Christmas, BarbaraL. So sad to lose a precious pet. My family criticizes me for taking in strays, but to me they are all valuable, or they would not be alive. We lost our Dubby, a Nibelung cat, on Dec. 1st. Daughter and I decided to keep the bad news from her three kids, 2 in college, one in middle school, because they were taking final exams, and did not the need to grieve during all that stress. As luck would have it, we had a kitten who is growing up to look so much like Dubby, it is uncanny. Then on Dec. 17th, when Lance & Tahnee walked to Dairy Queen they found a tiny little gray fuzzy kitten scrounging for food, so now we have 2 Dubby replacements! I know, I am a sucker for the helpless. They get along with the two lady dogs very well, too.


God bless you for taking them in! My sister says she must have a hobo X on a tree outside her house because she has six kitties that have all come to live with her and about 10 that have gone on before them. Somehow they know her home is welcoming. Maybe the others go out and recruit!?


----------



## theriv17 (Jun 15, 2011)

Losing Frankie -- what a hard thing! You and I have some parallels: I, too, have a Frankie who is also a peculiar guy. He is scared of everything, has a very frail nervous system, hides under the bed when the doorbell rings or when he hears a voice he doesn't know. It's taken me almost five years to calm him and get him to trust me. He hadn't had a very good beginning, found on the street pretty banged up and finally rescued by someone who then gave him to me. I get really mad at him sometimes and wonder why I'm bothering, but then he snuggles up and says "thank you" and goes to sleep on my shoulder. So there's the answer! I'm sure you are devastated by losing your buddy. The new kitties will surely fill up your heart as time goes on. I hope your holidays will be heart-filling too. Riv


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

My condolences, I know how much a friend like Franke meant to you. I too had a gift of two tiny kittens and ma who decided to take up residency on my porch. Wonderful gifts. 
Karen


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh Barb, Sorry to hear of your loss.
come sit and have a cup of tea with me. This is my first Christmas without Snowy. I lost her July 4th after 14 yrs together.
What a hole they leave in our hearts when they must leave us. Just knowing she is waiting for me at the Rainbow Bridge helps.

I feel your pain. Here is a warm hug to help you.
Linda


----------



## celiaj (Apr 7, 2011)

I lost my 20 year old kitty last year, so went to the animal shelter and got me another one, she is now 1 yr. old, and darling, but I miss all my past kitties, they are all different in personalities and they really become a part of the family. Am sorry for your loss and hope your kittens can become your new friends.

CeliaJ


----------



## Pat Hurley (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss...its like loosing one of your own kids, I know I've experienced the loss of several dear furry friends...not easy. He's not far from you but is pain free now , hang on to that thought. Its helped me know that one cat doesn't need insulin shots and the other isn't in pain from pancreatic cancer.... Many hugs,Pat


----------



## Jeandd33 (Oct 10, 2011)

I too lost my knitting companion of 17 years. Tai was a very good boy. I know it hurts your heart. Two months ago I got a little girl kitty. She helps me a great deal overcoming my grief. Maybe in time you will consider another pet. It took me a year and I'm glad I did.


----------



## Chayjan (Oct 4, 2011)

Winds Free said:


> So sorry for your loss Frankie. My Zoe is almost 16, and I dread the day when she is gone. I lost my husband this year, and I think loosing Zoe will be almost as hard.


 Hello Winds Free
This is just to say you are not alone although it feels like it.I was in your position a year ago. no one can imagine what you go through until it happens to you.Since then I've lost 2 of our much loved old dogs but thanks to the ones I've got left I've managed to get where I am today,in a different place not so weepy or desulate but still in a fog.

Tomorrrow will be hard for all of us without our partners but we can always come on here Jan


----------



## Mrs. Mac (Feb 10, 2011)

About the resident pets recruiting... that could be so. There are usually several who huddle under the house in cold weather, I think they stay near the dryer vent underneath. They get feed and water on the front porch, and in extremely cold weather, we have an old hexagonal end table there with a door on one side and a clean old blanket inside. many times I see them cuddled together in there from my sewing room window. Many of these will not allow themselves to be touched, but they do appreciate the food and shelter. At least one litter of kittens was born there, and some of them are probably returning in desperate times. Our local shelter is not particularly friendly to stray animals. Especially cats. And these good little creatures deserve all the help they can get, in my opinion. God put them here for a good reason. His reason. 


Dlclose said:


> Mrs. Mac said:
> 
> 
> > Merry Christmas, BarbaraL. So sad to lose a precious pet. My family criticizes me for taking in strays, but to me they are all valuable, or they would not be alive. We lost our Dubby, a Nibelung cat, on Dec. 1st. Daughter and I decided to keep the bad news from her three kids, 2 in college, one in middle school, because they were taking final exams, and did not the need to grieve during all that stress. As luck would have it, we had a kitten who is growing up to look so much like Dubby, it is uncanny. Then on Dec. 17th, when Lance & Tahnee walked to Dairy Queen they found a tiny little gray fuzzy kitten scrounging for food, so now we have 2 Dubby replacements! I know, I am a sucker for the helpless. They get along with the two lady dogs very well, too.
> ...


----------



## Shdy990 (Mar 10, 2011)

I lost 2 dogs and a cat this year. I have been devastated.


----------



## Winds Free (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks Jan. This site is a big help, plus children and grandkids are a big help too, and many friends who keep me busy. It's especially hard over the holidays.

Hopefully the new year will be better for both of us. Gail


----------



## Mrs. Mac (Feb 10, 2011)

To me, there is so much comfort and consolation in giving shelter to another pet who needs a home. They take time and attention, but give so much back and expect really very little in return.

One of my favorite radio shows is Mark Levin, who loves dogs. he has written two books about his dogs, Pepsi and Sprite, both from shelters. He give so much to shelters, a very nice man. He actively encourages pet adoption, which shows a truly big heart.

I hope you find new companionship soon.



Shdy990 said:


> I lost 2 dogs and a cat this year. I have been devastated.


----------



## Ranger371 (Oct 29, 2011)

So very sorry for your loss. Our pets are such important members of our families.


----------



## heatherjune (Sep 12, 2011)

Lizzie and I are thinking of you!!


----------



## Toby (Aug 8, 2011)

Even with well-meant words, comfort is kind of hard to come by in times like you're experiencing. It's especially difficult coming during the holidays when we're supposed to be happy and celebrating.

Nineteen years is a long time to love your pet. Don't be afraid to grieve now; eventually the good memories will come to the fore and will make you smile. For now, accept the sadness - it will pass.

You're in my thoughts. I'm sure Frankie has crossed the Rainbow Bridge and is feeling no more pain - try to take some comfort from that.

God bless.


----------



## Oregon Jean (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear about your kitty. I know Frankie was a good friend and you took good care of him and can always feel happy about that.


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

So sorry to hear, he will live in your heart forever. I think he sent you other ones that he knew needed love as well ;>)


----------



## 3star777 (Sep 13, 2011)

So very sorry for your loss. Our pets become a member of the family and we love no less. One day your other little ones will create their own place in your heart. God bless.


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

So sorry for your loss of Frankie, they are part of the family.


----------



## freddie (Jun 12, 2011)

So sorry, pets are so precious to us!


----------



## debbims (Nov 6, 2011)

My thoughts are with you in your loss of a beloved family member. I know it is hard to lose one but the joy they bring us overshadows the loss.


----------



## pinkrose1969 (Nov 3, 2011)

My thoughts go out to you. I can not have kids so my furry friends are my children and they are treated as such. So my true condolences go out to you. I have nothing but old puppies so I am looking at that time in the eye. So I hope you are all there for me when it happens. Much love to you keep your head up and keep knitting.


----------



## yarnstars (Feb 26, 2011)

Sorry for your loss, I too have cats and I love every one of them, I keep them safe and well cared for. They play in the yard only while I am with them and they can't run out in the road, because the yard is surrounded by the house and a 6 foot high fence. They are loved and they know it. Just like yours was and I am sure you did your best and did not let him suffer. Better to know he is no longer in pain.


----------



## knitknack (Oct 30, 2011)

For those of us who have lost a most precious friend, we know that they get to cross over the Rainbow Bridge and has met many more of his loving kind. What a beautiful way to meet some more 4 legged fur babies. I am sure that Frankie will hope that eventually you will celebrate his life instead of mourning his passing.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

BarbaraL said:


> I lost my precious Frankie last week after about 4 weeks of respiratory problems. We were together for 19 years and he was a peculiar guy who was scared of everyone except me. Because of that I protected him and accommodated him and developed quite a bunch of routines and rapport. Since my other 4 cats are only 10 months old and the feral mom surprised me by having them in my closet!!!, the intimacy is yet to develop and there is a hole in my heart which Frankie used to fill. I know you all understand, being the sensitive souls you are. Thank you all for your ongoing contributions to my knitting, and to my soul! Your willingness to help each other, and your kindness is warmly received and treasured.


So sorry for your loss. Our pets are like our children & they leave big holes in our hearts when they are gone. Your other cats will fill the void Frankie left, but, your memories of him will always comfort you.


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your loss. It is amazing how much joy they give us and now you will have another chance at making a great relationship with 4 more babies. May your beloved Frankie keep watch over you and your fond memories stay with you always.


----------



## CharleneB (Jun 5, 2011)

I am sorry for your loss of Frankie; I lost my dog Shiloh over night. They are both pain free and playing at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## missieblue (Jan 31, 2011)

It is very hard to lose one that has been so close. But I can almost guarantee that you wouldn't have any trouble getting one of those new babies to help ease the pain of your great loss. We lost are over 22 year old Brandy a year ago. We took in a tiny stray kitten a couple of months before we lost Brandy. She hasn't replaced Brandy, but she sure has worked her way into our heart. So give it time and I bet you'll have a heart getter, too.


----------



## Pamk (Jul 10, 2011)

Oh I'm so sorry. Its the saddest thing to lose one of our pets. The good news is you have lots of wonderful memories, and he has crossed the rainbow bridge.....no more suffering. Cherish the memories.


----------



## Bearlakenana (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your Frankie :-( I have my first house cat in nearly 20 years and am enjoying her antics immensely. I hope you develop a relationship with your new kitties soon to help fill the void.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Barbara, my heart just breaks for you. I lost my Mac this past July. He was 13 and the latter part of his life suffered from diabetes. Had to give him insulin twice a day.
He was the most loving and beautiful yellow tabby. Even people who didn't like cats, loved Mac. He loved everyone, but was especially loving to me. When he passed away, we had said at our age, we would not get another. The emptiness in our hearts was overwhelming. DH talked with our children and asked if they would find home for any kitten we might get, if we should pass on before them and they agreed. We went to the Pet Sense place here and adopted two calicos. We were told they would be tempermental and would only bond with one person, but we adopted them anyway. They aren't as pretty as Mac was and don't have his personality, with each passing day we love them more and more and find them trusting and loving us more. I cannot begin to tell you how they have "ministered" to us. Give your kittens time. They may never be Frankie, but in their own way, they will love you too, in their special way. Will keep you close to my heart in prayer...God Bless...Betty L


----------



## pollyana (Jun 2, 2011)

My girls(4 cats) are the most important to me. They have been my only family for such a long time. Frankie will always be there with you. I'll say a prayer for you Frankie tonight.


----------



## justsewinc (Feb 19, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. I, too, have cats and they are such an integral part of our family. I send you a hug over the airwaves....Elena


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Sorry to hear of your loss--losing a dear pet is like having a hole in your heart. We lost Makai, our pure bred mutt, about 7 years ago and I still miss him! We now have a pure bred alley cat, Nani Hoku, and she keeps us smiling. You notice we always get pure bred animals! <g> So many animals need a living home, losing them is soooo hard but there are so many others needing our love!


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

ck said:


> So sorry to hear of your loss. Frankie is now pain-fre and breathing well after crossing the rainbow bridge.
> 
> My heart goes out to you as we lost two beloved pets this year. It never gets easier, but the good memories soon crowd out the sorrow.
> 
> ...


I lost my beloved Maxx this year to Mast Cell Cancer.. these little guys sure wriggle their way into our hearts, don't they? I still have Sweetie and Panda to keep me company, but I had Maxx so much longer.. He was pretty much the perfect Shih Tzu. Such a great companion.


----------



## lilhmb (Apr 8, 2011)

So sorry about your kitty. You had Frankie a good long time which doesn't help. I had some and lost some, and I am always upset, and miss them. I have a "special" cat now, and I always worry when she seems off her feed. they are all special aren't they?


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

So sorry for the loss of your family member.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Am so sorry to hear of your loss, my heart goes out to you. Have been there and know the feeling. Hopefully one of your new kittens can help fill that void. Wishing you a love filled new year


----------



## Kelly2011 (Nov 24, 2011)

gladyscat said:


> I really understand, Barbara, and share your sorrow. I had to have my Oreo put to sleep last Friday after 22 years of having him in my life. I am still looking for him around the house until I remember he is gone. I found a wonderful vet who came to my house and let me hold Oreo until he was gone. I just couldn't have him feeling like he had been abandoned at the end of his life. He is my Avatar here.


Barbara and gladyscat, I'm so sorry for your losses! It's hard anytime to lose a special pet, but it must really be hard to lose them this time of the year when we're supposed to be all happy about the holidays. I lost two pets within 6 weeks of each other of this past spring and was also able to hold my Bob Kat when we had to put him down. It's the hardest thing I've ever had to do. It was surreal and I cried just as hard for him as I did for my father when he passed away 2 years ago. We've got a new kitten and he looks so much like Bob, there are times I will think it is Bob! I think in the future, I won't keep getting Siameses (awwww. . . who am I kidding?) because they look so much alike! The new kitten and I haven't bonded like Bob Kat and I were, but every day he gets a little more into my heart. He sleeps under the blankets with me and purrs and he has a great little motor! That purr is getting into my heart, slowly but surely!


----------



## ylostn (Mar 10, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. I understand....19 years is a long time. I am dealing with watching my Buddy ( Maltese ) slowly lossing his battle. My tears have been flowing.

Merry Christmas and may your healing begin!

Anna


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Kelly2011 said:


> gladyscat said:
> 
> 
> > I really understand, Barbara, and share your sorrow. I had to have my Oreo put to sleep last Friday after 22 years of having him in my life. I am still looking for him around the house until I remember he is gone. I found a wonderful vet who came to my house and let me hold Oreo until he was gone. I just couldn't have him feeling like he had been abandoned at the end of his life. He is my Avatar here.
> ...


He is beautiful.


----------



## Kelly2011 (Nov 24, 2011)

Damama said:


> Kelly2011 said:
> 
> 
> > gladyscat said:
> ...


Thank you! I love all animals, but have a special place in my heart for the blue-eyed, chocolate Siamese faces for sure!


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

So very sorry about your loss of Frankie this week. It's so hard to lose an animal-friend, and you had so many happy years together. Someday you'll be together, forever!


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

So sorry for your loss, I feel your pain as I know exactly how you feel.
Best wishes


----------



## debsknitts (Feb 14, 2011)

I to,just this week lost by sweet Otis. She was a very affectionate cat that we had for 15 years. The longer they live the moe it hurts. It is still very painful to talk about her. I miss her terribly.


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

Barbara..I feel your pain and loss. I still grieve for my last lost pet, that hole remains unfullfilled after 3 years.Knowing he is without pain and breathing easy helps. My deepest condolences.

Debsknits. Please let me extend the condolences to you as well...Della


----------



## Kadydee (Apr 28, 2011)

BarbaraL,
I do understand. My Gretchen was 12 1/2 when we had to put her down because of a tumor on her lung. It was dreadful. My eyes were wet all day. I just could not stop tearing. My DH felt so bad he found another doberman that day. 
Guess that sounds a little heartless replacing my Gretchen the same day. It certainly was not meant that way. Nothing will replace her. I still miss her terribly to this day and think of her often. I sometimes call Ludwig ... Gretchen.
I love this guy very much. Ludwig will be 3 on July 4th.
Our animals certainly become a part of our life and will always have a place in our heart.
Kathy


----------



## 34652 (Sep 5, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. Frankie was a lucky kitty to have you!


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

Barbara, I empathize with your loss and send caring hugs. Frankie taught you much and now leaves a hole for a new teacher. As Triviv said, keep your heart open - Frankie will send you a new companion. Find joy in anticipation ...


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

Barbara, I empathize with your loss and send caring hugs. Frankie taught you much and now leaves a hole for a new teacher. As Triviv said, keep your heart open - Frankie will send you a new companion. Find joy in anticipation ...


----------



## Kitty Jo (Feb 22, 2011)

Barbara, so sorry about your kitty. They are a part of the family. He is truly over the Rainbow Bridge.
Kitty Jo


----------



## pinkrose1969 (Nov 3, 2011)

Kelly2011 said:


> gladyscat said:
> 
> 
> > I really understand, Barbara, and share your sorrow. I had to have my Oreo put to sleep last Friday after 22 years of having him in my life. I am still looking for him around the house until I remember he is gone. I found a wonderful vet who came to my house and let me hold Oreo until he was gone. I just couldn't have him feeling like he had been abandoned at the end of his life. He is my Avatar here.
> ...


Thanks for the pictures I had a Siamese/Bermise miss him to death to this day. He was a cat a dog and a child all in one. He would growl if he heard noises at the door.


----------



## Kelly2011 (Nov 24, 2011)

pinkrose1969 said:


> Kelly2011 said:
> 
> 
> > gladyscat said:
> ...


I know what you mean about him being a cat, a dog and a child all in one! lol! Bob Kat would come to the door when we came home just like a dog would. He would also come when he was called like a dog. Such a sweet, smart boy! I know we'll have other cats that I will love, but there will never be another Bob Kat!


----------



## Joan Thelma (Nov 18, 2011)

After I had to put my "Mora" to sleep at the age of 20, (kidney failure & her hind legs no longer could support her), my GD wanted me to get a lap dog to keep me company. As much as I adore those "lap dogs", I made the decision to get another Himalayan cat - which is a Persian cat that has been bred with a Simese cat to get the gorgious sable and dark brown coloring along with the long fur from the Persian breed.

Because of the Simese influence,"Cecilia" is more like a dog than a cat - LOL! She greets me at the door when I come home, she is constantly "talking" to me when I enter a room where she is, or when she enters a room where I am. AND - if she can't find me, she yowls until I call her name then she comes running to me - LOL. She even has her own side of the bed when she sleeps with me - if I try to change places with her, she will refuse to move and I have to settle for the amount of space she leaves for me.

Overall, she is a very devoted and loving companion and I look forward to spending the next 15-20 years with her. If there is such a thing as reincarnation, I want to come back as a Himalayan cat where all I have to do is lay around and be adored and loved!!!!


----------



## sbknitter (Jan 30, 2011)

So so sorry to hear of your loss .For people like us pets are just not pets they are our companions, listeners no matter what our mood might be .Everyone that I have lost over the years has remained in my heart and in my everyday memories. We have ornaments on the Christmas tree with their names and dates on them. My husband hangs them as I break down and cry instead, want to remember them with joy not sadness.I know they will be waiting on the rainbow bridge for us someday. Please remember your little one with love and know that you brought him joy as he brought you joy.


----------



## Glennis (Mar 10, 2011)

Our condolences on the very sad loss of Frankie.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

So sorry. I know it hurts. :-( :-(


----------



## Maeb (Aug 22, 2011)

I am so sad to hear about the loss of your knitting companion. I have a 10-year-old tuxedo cat, and I love my Tippy as much as I love my human friends. I feel sad just thinking about her leaving us. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

WOW! I thought Nani was the only cat who growled when she heard someone approaching the house. I truly believe she may have saved me some deep grief as hubby was golfing and Nani was on her usual perch, the end table by the window. Suddenly, I heard a growl and looked up to see a man walking down the street. This was very strange as we have people walking by all the time and she'd never growled before. I locked my front door and watched him come up my sidewalk. He knocked once quietly, then a little louder, and rang the doorbell. AND THEN HE CROSSED THE LINE! He tried the door knob. That's about when I got my gun (I'm a good shot and made up my mind years ago that if anyone breaks into my house and I truly feel I'm in danger I will shoot!). He then went to the neighbor and tried the same thing except Dick answered the door. The guy stuttered around and said he was washing windows. Dick told him to get the heck out of here which he did. Later that week, about a mile from our home, a man was arrested after doing the exact same thing and then opening the door which wasn't locked. Luckily the lady had called the police, grabbed her child and got the bedroom door locked and pushed something heavy against it. The police arrived as he was trying to break the door down. When Nani growls now, we really pay attention!


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Juleen said:


> WOW! I thought Nani was the only cat who growled when she heard someone approaching the house. I truly believe she may have saved me some deep grief as hubby was golfing and Nani was on her usual perch, the end table by the window. Suddenly, I heard a growl and looked up to see a man walking down the street. This was very strange as we have people walking by all the time and she'd never growled before. I locked my front door and watched him come up my sidewalk. He knocked once quietly, then a little louder, and rang the doorbell. AND THEN HE CROSSED THE LINE! He tried the door knob. That's about when I got my gun (I'm a good shot and made up my mind years ago that if anyone breaks into my house and I truly feel I'm in danger I will shoot!). He then went to the neighbor and tried the same thing except Dick answered the door. The guy stuttered around and said he was washing windows. Dick told him to get the heck out of here which he did. Later that week, about a mile from our home, a man was arrested after doing the exact same thing and then opening the door which wasn't locked. Luckily the lady had called the police, grabbed her child and got the bedroom door locked and pushed something heavy against it. The police arrived as he was trying to break the door down. When Nani growls now, we really pay attention!


Hooray for your Watch Kitty and to you for listening to what he was saying! I used to have a 16 lb. Russian Blue that was our guard cat. Not only did he growl while inside, but if he were outside on our property, he would grab whomever crossed the property line! Outside our property line, he would stroll around then run if anyone approached him.


----------



## gina4u (Aug 5, 2011)

I lost my Yorkie friend of 19 years a week ago today, almost to the minute. She is romping with her family and friends that were waiting for her. Namaste

I so understand, there is relief in the sadness.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

btibbs--I just love that photo of your kitty and knitting! My two very favorite "k" things!


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

So sorry for your loss of Frankie. I do empathise as, we have lost many cats over the years and they were "FAMILY". Hope you manage to get a new relationship with the kittens, the mum may be more willing now sadly Frankie has gone, you never know.!!

Pam


----------



## RavenRose (Nov 18, 2011)

What beauties.....I used to keep Siamese and Burmese but alley cats won my heart after Buckwheat wandered in so thin and raggedy where dogs had gotten him....whatever the breed for lack thereof, they are Gifts from Bast imo


----------



## gina4u (Aug 5, 2011)

Today has been my Marcie Day. Put her down a week ago and been weepy all day. Such is life and such is love.


----------



## Unity (Aug 18, 2011)

19 years is longer than my husband and I have been married (18yrs) and I would be devastated without him. He is older than I so I often try to contemplate life without him and can not. So I sure do sympathize with you. It will take time to mend the rift, I will look for a social engagement that takes me out every day after those "first" difficult weeks. We do know that the sun continues to shine and the rain continues to help our garden grow, for sure a new plant is hiding amongst the gloss looking for somebody such as yourself to recognize their golden heart. Peace be with you.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

you gave him a good life and loving home


----------



## RavenRose (Nov 18, 2011)

SisGina....so sorry about your beloved Marcie....your heart literally hurts when a "cat daughter/son" leaves you....Squash hasn't been eating well the past 3 days and at age l4, thats my first paranoid thought....sending you healing energy and happy memories of your little girl....


----------



## shaney63 (Nov 30, 2011)

bless your heart... 19 years is a good long haul for a feline. You must have taken wonderfully good care of lucky Frankie! Blessings to you at this time of loss and sadness.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

i had 2 cats psycho and cockroach he was 19 and she was 18 they were born 9 mos apart cockroach was 18 and 4 mos later psycho joined her
so yea cats do know when they have loving homes
it's hard when they die


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. Cats are so special and have a knack of stealing our hearts. I have 3 and sometimes it's like having toddlers, but they become such a big part of us. Hugs to you!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

how right you are northwoods gal gotta love a cat


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

I add my condolences. I just lost my little Nell in October after having had her almost 17 years. It breaks your heart. :-(

Anita


----------



## Purly Girly (Dec 14, 2011)

Take comfort in knowing you gave him the best life he could have had here on earth.


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm so sorry too for your loss. You and Frankie were so lucky to have each other for so long. (I know that does not help the pain at all  Just remember Frankie will be waiting to see you again in heaven


----------



## organdywings (May 30, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. I know how you feel as I too am going through those emotions of loss. I lost my best furry friend, Chloe this week. She was a bveautiful dog and my constant companion for 12 years. I am blind and she took care of me every day and gave me the love that we all need so badly. It is very hard to be without her. I wish you better days. It never gets easier but it will get "Softer".


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I lost my Sooty last year and I feel for your loss.


----------



## ScarletDove (Oct 2, 2011)

Barbara -- Frankie is now over the Rainbow Bridge and he is there frolicking with my Mr. Taylor. May they be happy until we all meet again. Relish all your love on the new fellows who have come into your life, they too will become your companions. Best of love to you for we all do understand what Frankie meant to your life and your soul.......


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

My heart goes out to everyone of you who has lost a furbaby! I know the pain you are going through. It really stinks! The good part is the tremendous joy they bring into our lives!


----------



## ScarletDove (Oct 2, 2011)

so well said sbknitter, so well said..........


----------



## lyoung345 (Nov 22, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. Hubby and I really know what you're going through. We had Rusty for 9 years and he was my hubby's baby. At least, we still have Lacey and she's become the matriach of the house.


----------

